# dryer vent



## izzyk (Aug 16, 2010)

15 year plumber, but strictly commercial and industrial, so I'm not too farmiliar with residential. Is it better to run a dryer vent through a cinder block foundation wall, or through the band joist - which is the lesser evil? Sill plate (top of block wall) approximately 18" above grade.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

izzyk said:


> 15 year plumber, but strictly commercial and industrial, so I'm not too farmiliar with residential. Is it better to run a dryer vent through a cinder block foundation wall, or through the band joist - which is the lesser evil? Sill plate (top of block wall) approximately 18" above grade.


I would go through the wall.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I love it when guys run stuff through the band joist just because it is easier, like hose bibbs and ac linesets. 

Like, on a walkout basement, where the hose bibb is 6' off the ground. 

Or, the ugly arse lineset that drops 6' down to the condenser.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Walk-out basements around here have a wood framed walk-out wall...

I would run it below ground tapping the sewer main. You don't want that unsightly vent making steam come out of the side of your house....


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I couldn't tell you, I've never seen a basement.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Matt said:


> Walk-out basements around here have a wood framed walk-out wall...
> 
> I would run it below ground tapping the sewer main. You don't want that unsightly vent making steam come out of the side of your house....


Would you use a san. tee, or a combo?

Please don't tell me fernco saddle:whistling2:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a poured concrete foundation....Come on over and core drill me a hole...cause I aint goin to.....


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Airgap said:


> I have a poured concrete foundation....Come on over and core drill me a hole...cause I aint goin to.....


I hae a guy who core drills and cuts concrete for me. For the price he does it for vs how often i do it....its a no brainer.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> I hae a guy who core drills and cuts concrete for me. For the price he does it for vs how ofteit when they n i do it....its a no brainer.[/QUOTE
> I don't see the point of core drilling my basement wall to run a dryer vent...so I popped it out the band joist...I could've sleeved it when they were poured them, but hindsight is 20/20....


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I like the idea that if I go through the concrete I dont hafta worry about rain getting to the wood. It rains alot here and I have seen alot of them rot out. We get 60" of rain a year so its a concern.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Actually, if it's an electric dryer you can vent it into the main stack. The way I was told, electric isn't as hot as gas so it's legal.:whistling2:


----------



## izzyk (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't think that is allowed in jersey - venting a dryer vent into the sewer.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I go through which ever is best for that situation. I have done both myself. If you have vinyl siding thay do make the dryer vents to fit it, but most dont like them because it is a pain to cut the siding. I use a 4" grinder with a masonry blade to cut siding with, makes a clean smooth cut every time.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

izzyk said:


> I don't think that is allowed in jersey - venting a dryer vent into the sewer.


oh, ya think so genius ?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

izzyk said:


> I don't think that is allowed in jersey - venting a dryer vent into the sewer.


I dont know that that is allowed anywhere.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

izzyk said:


> I don't think that is allowed in jersey - venting a dryer vent into the sewer.


what if you use a santee on its back and tie the dryer vent into that?


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Bill said:


> I go through which ever is best for that situation. I have done both myself. If you have vinyl siding thay do make the dryer vents to fit it, but most dont like them because it is a pain to cut the siding. I use a 4" grinder with a masonry blade to cut siding with, makes a clean smooth cut every time.


 
On a serious note, I use my 4 5/8 hole saw but start in reverse. Works great and I don't ruin the siding or my pilot bit. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

house plumber said:


> what if you use a santee on its back and tie the dryer vent into that?


..........gotta be 6" above flood rim level dude


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Bayside500 said:


> ..........gotta be 6" above flood rim level dude


 
dryer doesnt have a flood rim.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

house plumber said:


> what if you use a santee on its back and tie the dryer vent into that?


Gotta be careful if the vent stops up, the dryer won't drain..................


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

house plumber said:


> dryer doesnt have a flood rim.


does too, check the code book :laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Bayside500 said:


> does too, check the code book :laughing:


 
show me


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Can we get an isometric of the proper way to tie in a dryer vent to the sanitary sewer/and or storm sewer?


----------



## FEDguy (May 19, 2010)

Core drill the foundation wall.


----------



## FEDguy (May 19, 2010)

Core drill the foundation wall. It makes a nicer job!:thumbup:


----------

